# ATI 1650 help



## fatmario (Sep 9, 2007)

I want to increase my fan speed for ati 1650 256 mb card but after downloading ati tool i dont see fan option anywhere.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102035

i have that card.


----------



## craigo (Sep 9, 2007)

hi
you can dump the bios to a .rom file and edit the fanspeed with RABIT (available in the download section) then reflash your modded bios with atiwinflash (downloads section also)
good luck.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

Just try ATi Tray tools, I've no idea if that will work but give it a go.


----------



## hortangur (Sep 11, 2007)

hi folks new to the boards here.
been using the ati tool on my x 800 for a while not to really over clock but to monitor temps and stuff.
great app.
getting back to the x 1650 I ordered a $80 512 saphire from new egg installed with just the drivers 
no catalyst stuff.(got It so so I could play bio shock without the crazy loading times)
and on boot up my asus logo screen is brown and wavy and just plain wacky looking.
every thing else works fine in game.
now about the ati tool it will not give me  a temp reading the boxes are just blank.
(card feels super hot to the touch and I cant remember if my x800 felt that hot)
but it does recognize the card and every thing else looks the same.
my question is did I do something wrong or is this card not supported or something.
thanks.


----------

